

An amusing take on the recent 37signals/Curebit controversy. - ApolloWire
http://67signals.com/

======
namidark
Only part I got a chuckle about was the book jab

~~~
ApolloWire
The link garnered genuine laughter.

------
jack-r-abbit
Uh... I'm redirected to some really lame site with Paula Deen riding things.
Boo!

~~~
selectnull
And by any chance, are you using a Mac?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
nope. you?

~~~
selectnull
On my linux machine I was [1] able to access the site. My girlfriend is using
Mac and she was redirected to the same site you mentioned.

I thought they did that based on user agent, knowing the 37signals folks are
Mac fans, it could be a joke on them. But I guess my hypothesis does not hold
water.

[1] right now the website is down, domain does not resolve

edit: fixed typo

------
stanislavb
Well, they've given so such to the community by Ruby on Rails, so they just
deserve to be successful. Even if charging more for their products.

------
steventruong
Should have been 73Signals, not 67. Even Sheldon Cooper would approve!

------
batista
Oh, and a HN account created on the spot, just to post this BS. Well done.

------
batista
Amusing it is not.

From the very first header:

"Do the same thing other people are doing but charge more because we are hip
and edgy..."

Really? "they charge more" as grounds for a parody?

Go and use something else, nobody forces you to use 37 Signals products -- in
fact the huge majority of the world, something around 99,9999% does not.

The rest is equally BS. Sour grapes, maybe? What have _you_ done that is
successful guys?

And who are you? "Registrant: Domains By Proxy, LLC". Yeah, no balls either.

Could even have been made by the Curebit guys themselves. They sure know how
to reuse others people's assets, after all.

(btw, thanks for the downvotes, guy-behind-the-"parody").

~~~
ApolloWire
I think it's a joke, dude.

"Pick a fight ~ But obviously not with us because then our minions will
destroy you."

~~~
alabut
A joke in bad taste, dude.

What has 37signals done other than pipe up about getting ripped off?

~~~
batista
Apparently some people think "blame the victim" (and downvote anyone pointing
this is the case) is ok.

